# Best powered USB 3.0 hub



## HellFragger (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi all, 
*I am trying to find the best powered USB 3.0 hub with 4 or more ports*.

Specifically, the Hub should itself have a USB 3.0 connectivity to the PC, and should divide that bandwidth into 'x' and 'y' number of USB 3.0 and USB 2 ports.

I saw a few models by SIIG online, but don't know about their availability in india.

My external-HDD-in-casing suffered serious errors and so did my FreeAgent Go 1TB when using a TechCom unpowered 4 port hub due to insufficient power from what i read on internet forums. Hence I am looking for a powered one, to suffice with the power requirements of such drives. 

FWIW, i have 3 FreeAgent Go 1TB USB 2.0 Drives, 2 FreeAgent Go 1TB USB 3.0 Drives, a FreeAgent Desk 1TB with power adapter, 2 16GB USB 3.0 flash drives.

My laptop is a Dell XPS 15 L501x with two USB 3.0 and 1 USB2.0/eSATA port.
So it will either be a 7port hub or two 4 port hubs.It would be ideal if the hub is SuperSpeed compatible.

Awaiting suggestions....

(a user review ( Amazon.com: USB 3.0 & 2.0 7-PORT Hub: Electronics ) states that even SIIG itself doesnt provide a sufficiently powerful adapter for its product, kindly heed to this as well )


----------



## HellFragger (Dec 19, 2011)

ok, this is the first time, i have seen no replies from you guys even after a day...is something wrong with my query ?


----------



## ico (Dec 19, 2011)

Nothing wrong with the query. USB 3.0 powered hubs are very tough to find here. Even I was looking for one. 

USB 2.0 powered hubs form Belkin are easily available.


----------



## HellFragger (Dec 19, 2011)

i am fine with USB 2 hubs as well as long as the hub connects to the PC via a USB 3 cable. then there is enough bandwidth for all the devices for simultaneous function


----------



## ico (Dec 19, 2011)

*Belkin : Laptop + Netbook : Accessories*

Buy Accessories in India | USB 7-Port Powered Desktop Hub - | Computers & Accessories India - Infibeam.com

Buy Accessories in India | USB 4-Port Powered Desktop Hub - | Computers & Accessories India - Infibeam.com


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 19, 2011)

HellFragger said:


> i am fine with USB 2 hubs as well as long as the hub connects to the PC via a USB 3 cable. then there is enough bandwidth for all the devices for simultaneous function



Again, it is not worthy for obvious reason. It will cause bottleneck in opposite direction which won't slow down transfer speed but won't help your cause.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 19, 2011)

> i am fine with USB 2 hubs as well as long as the hub connects to the PC via a USB 3 cable.


is this even possible?what is the point in manufacturing a device which can support transfer of usb 3.0 speeds with usb 2.0 only output?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 19, 2011)

@op,
 buddy the total bandwidth of your usb controller will be divided between all the drives you connect.you will be good till you connect two devices as none of the device uses full bandwidth of the controller but if you connect more than two devices then the performance starts to degrade.more the device you connect the less will be the performance.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 19, 2011)

@sukesh1090,op was thinking that since usb 3.0 interface can support speeds upto 5gbps so he will be able to max out 4-5 usb 2.0 devices on a hub connected with usb 3 cable but as i said in my previous post is this even possible.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 19, 2011)

^^
Nope this is not possible.even the usb 2.0 hub used will limit the total speed to usb 2.0.


----------



## HellFragger (Dec 21, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Again, it is not worthy for obvious reason. It will cause bottleneck in opposite direction which won't slow down transfer speed but won't help your cause.



All USB hubs ( 1,2,3,4,5..n ) with have reverse bottleneck. its understood. what am trying to say here is, if my USB hub connects to PC via USB 2, the available bandwidth to divide is lesser than if it connects via a USB 3 port.

@sukesh : how is this not possible, save perhaps for current requirements ( but am already considering a powered hub ). 5gbps divided among 4 USB 2 ports...and a few USB 3 ports ( definitely bottlenecked, but already explained...and such products exist, the links to SIIG in my first post )?

am trying to opt for lesser of the worst cases here...help me out guys !

@ico : thanks man, but i know about them, infact the link at infibeam for 7 port hub @ 1010 bucks is my backup plan 

Dayyum the pricess of these things are high !

D-Link

(did anyone else noticed the sad irony of putting a link to the name 'D-link' )


----------

